# are there any 75mm audi center caps??



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

looking for audi center caps for my wheels, the current caps measure 75mm. I've searched a lot and can't find any. I've tried the dealer as well and they were no help... Another option i would consider is porsche center caps but only the ones with the turbo written in cursive. I'd prefer oem caps but if none exist if anyone knows somewhere that sell replica caps for this application or even custom! any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

anyone??


----------



## pedelgax (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Mercedes reps with 75mm center hole. This is the only site that I found 75mm center caps 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171248907084


----------



## Vlad Bo (Feb 1, 2016)

Any success?


----------

